# manguera con desgaste



## librosa

Estoy  traduciendo  un informe de una falla  de una  lavadora, y  dice "manguera  con desgaste".
"Hose had  become eroded"

ayuda pls.

Regards


----------



## phantom2007

Cual es el original, el inglés o el castellano?

"an eroded hose"? does not sound good enough to me. 

Tampoco el desgaste de una maguera me parece muy apropiado. Se deterioran o rompen más que desgastarse.

I suggest a "defective hose" si lo que buscas es la traducción al Ingles o "manguera rota o deteriorada" si es el castellano


----------



## librosa

phantom2007 said:


> Cual es el original, el inglés o el castellano?
> 
> "an eroded hose"? does not sound good enough to me.
> 
> Tampoco el desgaste de una maguera me parece muy apropiado. Se deterioran o rompen más que desgastarse.
> 
> I suggest a "defective hose" si lo que buscas es la traducción al Ingles o "manguera rota o deteriorada" si es el castellano


 
La oración en  español  es la original:
*DEFECTO*:  MANGUERA HOSE CON  DESGASTE, CON GRIETAS Y HUECO


----------



## librosa

¿Quedará mejor "damaged  hose"?

Espero  sus comentarios


----------



## Kuota

Hola:
 
Que os parece "deteriorated hose" o "worn hose" ambos pueden valer
 
Un saludo


----------



## phantom2007

"damaged", también, posiblemente mejor que "defective". Deteriorated for a hose does not sound usual to me.

Worn is the right translation, but I do not see how a hose can go "worn" before breaking or leaking.


----------



## librosa

deteriorated sounds  weird  for  me  too, I am  going  to use "damaged"

Thanks for  your help!

P.S: si a veces  se complica algo,  más se complica  cuando no  está  bien redactado 
en la L1!!


----------



## Kuota

Hi:
 
If it is a rubber hose (or similar) deteriorated is perfectly OK.  An alternative could also be "perished".  Both of these indicate that the hose material has lost its properties over a period of time.
 
Personally "Damaged" is "dañado" and gives the impression that it has happened in a more accelerated manner
 
Regards.


----------



## phantom2007

Thanks. Good to know about using "deterioration" on rubber materials. 

As we are talking about a machine failure report, with a possible cause on a hose, I think the translation should give the idea of something really wrong with the hose, be it by natural time deterioration or other defect. Unfortunately we do not known what is the failure being reported (a leak? a clogging? other?) 

For me, the Spanish original "desgastado" for a rubber hose seems to be a little wrong, probably a translation from another language. 

Do you think "defective" could be a fair middle choice?


----------



## Kuota

Hi:
Once again my personal opinion.  "Defective" implies more a type of manufacturing defect.  However, as *phantom2007* stated we don't know exactly what is wrong with the hose although the original "manguera con desgaste" does seem to indicate that it has been in place for some time.
 
I would go with “defective” or “worn” whichever you prefer.
 
Regards,


----------



## phantom2007

In this case, as you say, the better one would be "deteriorated hose", because it probably failed after some time and not necessarily from a factory defect


----------

